# Ausgabe einer variablen im textfeld



## Azrael89 (17. Apr 2008)

damit hatte ich früher schon mal probleme und mir wurde gesagt ich soll das zum beispiel so machen:

textfield1.setText(variable + "");

das hat auch super geklappt, nur is mir jetzt erst die frage gekommen, warum ich denn hinter der variable noch + "" schreiben soll. hängt das damit zusammen, dass ein textfield ein string und keine variable ausgeben kann und das die anführungsstriche die variable praktisch zum string machen oder is das alles quatsch und es is wegen was anderem?


----------



## ARadauer (17. Apr 2008)

> dass ein textfield ein string und keine variable ausgeben kann


ja fast, eher das ein textfeld einen string verlangt und kein int, float usw....
wäre varialbe vom typ string würde es ohne "" gehen, ist es zb ein int, entsteht beim anhängen eines "" ein string und es passt wieder


----------



## SlaterB (17. Apr 2008)

> dass ein textfield ein string und keine variable ausgeben kann 

eine Variable kann niemannd ausgeben und kannst du auch gar nicht übergeben,
Java-mäßiger wäre also die Aussage 'dass ein textfield ein string und keine ints (double, boolean, .., alle Objekte außer String) ausgeben kann '

korrekt, die Operation erwartet nunmal ein String,
und +"" ist ein einfacher Weg, einen String zusammenzubauen, die kürzeste Syntax,
es ginge auch String.valueOf(..) für int, double usw,
oder object.toString() für Objekte mit dem Risiko bei object == null eine NullPointerException zu bekommen,

+ "" funktioniert netterweise für alles,
ist zwar eigentlich nicht so gedacht, aber ein praktischer Nebeneffekt der String-Funktionalität in Java


----------



## Azrael89 (17. Apr 2008)

ok, danke schön


----------

